# Shiz I'm getting rid of



## Ranger Psych (Feb 22, 2010)

I've got a HSGI Weesatch and a TT 2 piece MAV I'm getting rid of.

The weesatch won't hold XL plates so it's no good for me, since I wear XL.  It also came to me sans mag bungies. Selling it as is, 100$ which is what I have into it myself.

The mav is used, good servicable condition, looking for 40 bucks.

The weesatch isn't coming with plates, since I don't have any that fit it anyway.

I can do paypal, shipping's on the buyer, it'll be shipped USPS only, flat rate box, smallest size I can cram it/them in. Probably about 15 bucks if that for shipping, insurance/delivery conf or whatever if you want it.  UPS/Fedex/express mail isn't worth it shipping from up here in the great white wasteland so I just won't do it, not worth your money.

View attachment 11602

once these go and the wife reconfigures her kit, I'll update with what pouches are left over that we'll be selling.

I also have a pretty worn out old school Ranger Medic body armor carrier that I'd be willing to let go for like 40 bucks or something. It's not something I'd want to use for work, but it'd be great for a kid someone has that plays airsoft and wanted "cool factor" of some shit a Ranger used to use. Pics on request/interest.  It's got 6 mag pouches, 2 saw style pouches that were used for med gear, 2 radio pouches and a fuckton of chemlite loops.


----------



## iceman (Mar 3, 2010)

im officialy intrested, could you pm me with some extra pics and all i have to do is persuade the girlfriend to let me spend some extra cash


----------

